# Cheers to dazed1



## cigarrodog (Sep 22, 2015)

dazed1 gets an A+ for the group offers, excellent communication with quick responses, and for quick resolution when issues arise. Thank you.


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 22, 2015)

cigarrodog said:


> dazed1 gets an A+ for the group offers, excellent communication with quick responses, and for quick resolution when issues arise. Thank you.



No problem bro, anytime!


----------



## Speedfreakz (Sep 22, 2015)

Agreed. Thumbs up!


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks guys, would love to help and share some great deals with fellow CPF-ers


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Sep 23, 2015)

Third cheer for dazed1!


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you sir!


----------



## vqF2i6rNci (Sep 24, 2015)

X4!!!!!


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Agreed excellent deals and I appreciate the work put into these group buys.


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks again


----------



## cloggy (Oct 8, 2015)

Once again dazed1 has come through with a code which has saved me a lot of money.
Many thanks for the help dazed1- much appreciated.
I can heartily recommend contacting him before any purchase.


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 8, 2015)

cloggy said:


> Once again dazed1 has come through with a code which has saved me a lot of money.
> Many thanks for the help dazed1- much appreciated.
> I can heartily recommend contacting him before any purchase.




I've bought 4 lights with his coupon codes, the real deal.


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 8, 2015)

cloggy said:


> Once again dazed1 has come through with a code which has saved me a lot of money.
> Many thanks for the help dazed1- much appreciated.
> I can heartily recommend contacting him before any purchase.






nfetterly said:


> I've bought 4 lights with his coupon codes, the real deal.



Thanks so much! happy to help


----------



## Camper Greg (Oct 15, 2015)

Dazed1 thank-you for your helpfulness and professionalism. Your assistance is truly appreciated.


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 15, 2015)

No problem, anytime 

Guys, feel free to contact me if you got some problem with anything related to the GB's i organize, i will do everything *i could *in order to resolve it....


----------



## peabody (Oct 19, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> No problem, anytime
> 
> Guys, feel free to contact me if you got some problem with anything related to the GB's i organize, i will do everything *i could *in order to resolve it....



This is exactly what Dazed did. You know he has got to be busy as a one legged man in a butt kicking competition but he still had the time to help me out when I was having some credit card trouble. I really flooded his INBOX and he answered every one. Thanks again.


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 19, 2015)

peabody said:


> This is exactly what Dazed did. You know he has got to be busy as a one legged man in a butt kicking competition but he still had the time to help me out when I was having some credit card trouble. I really flooded his INBOX and he answered every one. Thanks again.



My pleasure, anytime! i feel responsible for this deals, and as always i will do *everything i can in order to help out!

Feel free to pm me with anything related to the deals i share, thanks again.*


----------



## markr6 (Oct 22, 2015)

CHEERS! I just pulled the trigger on my first dazed1 deal! Lots of good ones out there recently.


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TacticalFleshlight (Oct 22, 2015)

Cheers to you dazed1. I haven't been here very long but my fiancé already hates you. I told her she should love you. At least I'm spending less then I would have right.


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 22, 2015)

TacticalFleshlight said:


> Cheers to you dazed1. I haven't been here very long but my fiancé already hates you. I told her she should love you. At least I'm spending less then I would have right.



Ahahahah you made me laugh for sure 

Thanks!


----------



## peabody (Oct 22, 2015)

Dazed1 has friends in high places. If he can't take care of you he knows the right person to hook you up with. The mans a saint.
Thanks for real this time man!


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 23, 2015)

peabody said:


> Dazed1 has friends in high places. If he can't take care of you he knows the right person to hook you up with. The mans a saint.
> Thanks for real this time man!



Np, anytime! 

I'm really glad finally we manage to take care of this...:twothumbs


----------



## glockboy (Oct 27, 2015)

Dazed1 made my Christmas shopping almost done for this year.
Thanks and Cheers to dazed1


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 27, 2015)

glockboy said:


> Dazed1 made my Christmas shopping almost done for this year.
> Thanks and Cheers to dazed1




Np, glad to be able to help 

Happy holidays!


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2015)

Cheers dazed1! You made sure I keep up in this hobby by buying more lights I don't need!


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 27, 2015)

gunga said:


> Cheers dazed1! You made sure I keep up in this hobby by buying more lights I don't need!



Hahaha i know that feel bro, glad i could "help" 

Thanks!


----------



## gunga (Oct 30, 2015)

Actually jeers for what you did to my wallet!


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cheers to dazed got my order last night. 2 weeks from order to delivery.


----------



## lytumup (Oct 30, 2015)

Cheers to dazed1 daughter is going on a overnight camping trip for school and this will be the perfect light for her to take. Thanks again!


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 30, 2015)

gunga said:


> Actually jeers for what you did to my wallet!



Hahaha sorry...and thanks 



lytumup said:


> Cheers to dazed1 daughter is going on a overnight camping trip for school and this will be the perfect light for her to take. Thanks again!



Im glad i could help, and i hope she will enjoy the light!  thanks!



Wolfy1776 said:


> Cheers to dazed got my order last night. 2 weeks from order to delivery.



Thank you as well, glad your order arrived quick!


----------



## Redhills (Nov 2, 2015)

This has been an amazing experience, in the good sense! Thanks for dealing with a newbie.


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Redhills said:


> This has been an amazing experience, in the good sense! Thanks for dealing with a newbie.



Np, anytime!


----------



## d88 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just received my Nightcore EC4S, Olight S10RII and Olight S1 all in the same shipment. I know getting 3 lights is a bit excessive but at the price dazed1 was getting them at it would have been rude to refuse such great deals.:thumbsup:

Anyway thanks dazed1 for your work in getting these deals and if your getting a group buy on the titanium Olight S1 keep me in mind .

P.S. I should add i'm delighted with all 3 lights, the olight s1 is even smaller than I thought it would be but still manages to pack a punch


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 6, 2015)

:goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 6, 2015)

Three threads have been merged. :thumbsup:


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 7, 2015)

d88 said:


> Just received my Nightcore EC4S, Olight S10RII and Olight S1 all in the same shipment. I know getting 3 lights is a bit excessive but at the price dazed1 was getting them at it would have been rude to refuse such great deals.:thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway thanks dazed1 for your work in getting these deals and if your getting a group buy on the titanium Olight S1 keep me in mind .
> 
> P.S. I should add i'm delighted with all 3 lights, the olight s1 is even smaller than I thought it would be but still manages to pack a punch



Thanks so much, i'm glad you found my deals helpful  enjoy!


Str8stroke said:


> :goodjob::goodjob:



Thanks as well! 


Kestrel said:


> Three threads have been merged. :thumbsup:



Thanks!


----------



## markr6 (Nov 20, 2015)

Another big thank you to dazed1. Not only are the deals great, but he really helped me out on a recent mixup from the seller. :thumbsup:


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Another big thank you to dazed1. Not only are the deals great, but he really helped me out on a recent mixup from the seller. :thumbsup:



Always glad to help! 

Thank you!


----------



## rjhooper (Nov 20, 2015)

:buddies:
Cheers bro!
You provide a valuable service to us all. lovecpf


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

rjhooper said:


> :buddies:
> Cheers bro!
> You provide a valuable service to us all. lovecpf




Thanks bro, really appreciate it!


----------



## Butters4sure (Nov 23, 2015)

Cheers again for the ec4s! so far it works great!


----------



## rookie (Nov 24, 2015)

As what everyone else is saying, Many many thanx for the great deals!

:thanks: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Butters4sure said:


> Cheers again for the ec4s! so far it works great!





rookie said:


> As what everyone else is saying, Many many thanx for the great deals!
> 
> :thanks: :wave: :thumbsup:



Np guys, very happy to be able to help


----------



## joduflan (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks to dazed1 I have become a more active member of this exceptional community and I feel that I may soon become a "flashaholic"!

Thank you dazed1!!


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 24, 2015)

joduflan said:


> Thanks to dazed1 I have become a more active member of this exceptional community and I feel that I may soon become a "flashaholic"!
> 
> Thank you dazed1!!



Again, NP and glad i can help!


----------



## flashtastic (Dec 2, 2015)

Cheers to you, dazed1. You saved me a lot. I've used 2 different deals so far. Like a lot of other folks have said, you responded quickly, answered my questions, and your deals are great! Looking to get a couple of very cool packages shortly.


----------



## dazed1 (Dec 2, 2015)

flashtastic said:


> Cheers to you, dazed1. You saved me a lot. I've used 2 different deals so far. Like a lot of other folks have said, you responded quickly, answered my questions, and your deals are great! Looking to get a couple of very cool packages shortly.



Thanks alot my friend!


----------



## facepalm69 (Dec 5, 2015)

I gotta thank you, dazed1, for saving a newcomer like me alot of money. I already bought 3 flashlights by the GroupBuy's and Ill buy another one.
Really GREAT deals, fast response and help in any situation!

Cheers!


----------



## dazed1 (Dec 5, 2015)

facepalm69 said:


> I gotta thank you, dazed1, for saving a newcomer like me alot of money. I already bought 3 flashlights by the GroupBuy's and Ill buy another one.
> Really GREAT deals, fast response and help in any situation!
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks so much, really appreciate it! 

And yes, np!


----------



## BigBen (Dec 8, 2015)

YUP!
Cheers to Dazed1, from me as well.
Nice work!

Just waiting to receive the 4 - MH20 lights that I ordered (as well as a few other items) to arrive.

BigBen


----------



## dazed1 (Dec 8, 2015)

BigBen said:


> YUP!
> Cheers to Dazed1, from me as well.
> Nice work!
> 
> ...



Np guys, anytime!


----------



## mm1987 (Dec 11, 2015)

Cheers to dazed1!

Just received my ec4s, thank you very much!


----------



## dazed1 (Dec 11, 2015)

mm1987 said:


> Cheers to dazed1!
> 
> Just received my ec4s, thank you very much!



Thanks bro, enjoy your light!


----------



## Ronnie.Light (Dec 11, 2015)

Cheers to dazed1, thank you so much for answering my questions and helping me get a great deal. You made me feel welcome to the forum.


----------



## dazed1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ronnie.Light said:


> Cheers to dazed1, thank you so much for answering my questions and helping me get a great deal. You made me feel welcome to the forum.



Np dude, thank you for the generosity, it means much to me! :welcome:


----------



## gunga (Dec 17, 2015)

Another cheers to dazed1! I had some issues with my olight and he tirelessly helped me out. Thanks so much for your efforts!


----------



## dazed1 (Dec 17, 2015)

gunga said:


> Another cheers to dazed1! I had some issues with my olight and he tirelessly helped me out. Thanks so much for your efforts!



Np bro, glad to help


----------



## greenpea76 (Dec 23, 2015)

Cheers to dazed1!!! Thanks for helping us out with these special deals on the lights!


----------



## dazed1 (Dec 23, 2015)

greenpea76 said:


> Cheers to dazed1!!! Thanks for helping us out with these special deals on the lights!



As always, np dude, thanks alot for your generosity!


----------



## (<V>) (Dec 23, 2015)

Three cheers to dazed1!
1. You have benefitted the CPF community by attracting new registered users and compelling long-term lurkers to learn to post and begin contributing to this invaluable community resource. 
2. You have benefitted all parties involved in your group buys, not only the CPF users who all saved greatly on their purchases, but the vendor, which has certainly seen significant first-time customer traffic and had the opportunity to build trust and distinguish itself in the eyes of the extraordinarily discriminating CPF member base.
3. You have done all this in exceptionally good form, offering prompt and consistent support wherever necessary, with a level of professionalism exceeding that of the paid staff of many online retailers. 
Long may you be sustained in your efforts, Dazed1, and may your lumen count grow and grow!


----------



## dazed1 (Dec 23, 2015)

(<V>) said:


> Three cheers to dazed1!
> 1. You have benefitted the CPF community by attracting new registered users and compelling long-term lurkers to learn to post and begin contributing to this invaluable community resource.
> 2. You have benefitted all parties involved in your group buys, not only the CPF users who all saved greatly on their purchases, but the vendor, which has certainly seen significant first-time customer traffic and had the opportunity to build trust and distinguish itself in the eyes of the extraordinarily discriminating CPF member base.
> 3. You have done all this in exceptionally good form, offering prompt and consistent support wherever necessary, with a level of professionalism exceeding that of the paid staff of many online retailers.
> Long may you be sustained in your efforts, Dazed1, and may your lumen count grow and grow!



WOW you left me speechless, thank you so much really appreciate it!


----------



## trailhunter (Jan 5, 2016)

Epic win for dazed for being a true contributor to the flashaholic community. Impressive response times and very determined to make all of us happy enthusiasts.

well done!


----------



## tops2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cheers! Really helpful and communicative. I feel lucky to have such a member in the forum. Its so rare (at least in the forums I've been to) to encounter some that's as helpful and nice as dazed1..especially when I see all the group buy threads thats going on!

Thanks!


----------



## dazed1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks alot guys, really appreciate it, feel free to pm me with any questions, interest, or ( i hope not) you got some issue with the deals i organize 

Also do not forget to pm me, in order to get my new discount code for CPF members,


----------



## cigarrodog (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm the OP and must say...dazed1 is the one I go to here for great trouble-free deals. You come through as good soul that I like and trust. Thank you.


----------



## dazed1 (Jan 13, 2016)

cigarrodog said:


> I'm the OP and must say...dazed1 is the one I go to here for great trouble-free deals. You come through as good soul that I like and trust. Thank you.




Thanks alot my friend, that means much to me! glad i can help


----------



## Armayor (Jan 28, 2016)

CHEERS to dazed1 for this Group Buy. WoW! I did order mine today with both tracking and ins. Great price on a very good light. You are the "GO TO Guy". PayPal is the way to go being both fast and much safer. I need to send you some New Mexico green chile or something as a "Thank You" for arranging this Group Buy on the Nitecore EC4SW CREE MT - G2 2000LM LED Flashlight. I will be in touch and will definitely update when the EC4SW arrives in hopefully less than 30 days.


----------



## dazed1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Armayor said:


> CHEERS to dazed1 for this Group Buy. WoW! I did order mine today with both tracking and ins. Great price on a very good light. You are the "GO TO Guy". PayPal is the way to go being both fast and much safer. I need to send you some New Mexico green chile or something as a "Thank You" for arranging this Group Buy on the Nitecore EC4SW CREE MT - G2 2000LM LED Flashlight. I will be in touch and will definitely update when the EC4SW arrives in hopefully less than 30 days.




Thanks alot my friend, i hope you will like the light :wave:


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 29, 2016)

I can attest to this...Dazed had fast response times and was a pleasure to talk with! Thank you so much for the dedication you put into setting up the group buys, and to CPF in general!


----------



## dazed1 (Jan 29, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> I can attest to this...Dazed had fast response times and was a pleasure to talk with! Thank you so much for the dedication you put into setting up the group buys, and to CPF in general!




Once again, thanks for the kind words, pleasure to help as well anytime! :wave:


----------



## esiuda (Mar 30, 2016)

(<V>) said:


> Three cheers to dazed1!
> 1. You have benefitted the CPF community by attracting new registered users and compelling long-term lurkers to learn to post and begin contributing to this invaluable community resource.
> 2. You have benefitted all parties involved in your group buys, not only the CPF users who all saved greatly on their purchases, but the vendor, which has certainly seen significant first-time customer traffic and had the opportunity to build trust and distinguish itself in the eyes of the extraordinarily discriminating CPF member base.
> 3. You have done all this in exceptionally good form, offering prompt and consistent support wherever necessary, with a level of professionalism exceeding that of the paid staff of many online retailers.
> Long may you be sustained in your efforts, Dazed1, and may your lumen count grow and grow!



This is VERY WELL said!
Another thank you!
Elmer


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 30, 2016)

esiuda said:


> This is VERY WELL said!
> Another thank you!
> Elmer



Thanks my friends, really appreciate it


----------



## staticx57 (Apr 2, 2016)

Another cheers to dazed. I received my Lumintop SD75 from his group buy and am extremely satisfied with his services.


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 2, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Another cheers to dazed. I received my Lumintop SD75 from his group buy and am extremely satisfied with his services.




Тhanks bro, really appreciate it


----------



## Eddyf (Apr 28, 2016)

Cheers to dazed1 for getting me discount on my cooyoo quantum. Received it today and it's awesome! Thank you very much


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Eddyf said:


> Cheers to dazed1 for getting me discount on my cooyoo quantum. Received it today and it's awesome! Thank you very much



Np dude, enjoy


----------



## hyperloop (May 30, 2016)

*Cheers to dazed1, excellent service!*

Cheers to dazed1, just got an EC4SW, which was what I have always been looking for!! Dazed1 had made the effort and got me a great discount!! Kudos!


----------



## dazed1 (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Cheers to dazed1, excellent service!*



hyperloop said:


> Cheers to dazed1, just got an EC4SW, which was what I have always been looking for!! Dazed1 had made the effort and got me a great discount!! Kudos!




Glad i was able to help, thanks so much for the kind words! 

Feel free to pm me whenever you like, or need some info, the same goes to all fellow CPF members :wave:


----------



## Charlie-Echo-Kilo (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Cheers to dazed1, excellent service!*

Cheers to dazed1. Thank you for arranging the Klarus XT11S group buy and thank you for making my first group buy experience a pleasant one.


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Cheers to dazed1, excellent service!*



Charlie-Echo-Kilo said:


> Cheers to dazed1. Thank you for arranging the Klarus XT11S group buy and thank you for making my first group buy experience a pleasant one.



Thanks alot, means much to me! as always guys, i'm here to help, whenever you or anyone needs something, please let me know, gratz on your first group buy ! :welcome:


----------



## Sicnarf (Jul 26, 2016)

*Cheers Dazed1*

My discounted Maker t01 is here!
Big thanks to Dazed1 for the effort.
Awesome!


----------



## Uriah (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank You for another AMAZING Group Buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## dazed1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello Sicnarf, and hello Uriah, sorry for my late replay but strangely i never get notification for new post!

No problems at all, glad i can help


----------



## Truglo (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll add my voice to the chorus. Thanks mate I appreciate your help with the group buys. you're a champ!!


----------



## dazed1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Truglo said:


> I'll add my voice to the chorus. Thanks mate I appreciate your help with the group buys. you're a champ!!



Hello my friend, np at all i'm very glad i can help guys!


----------



## KnOeFz (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's more cheers for:twothumbs *dazed1*.:twothumbs
Love what he does for our cimmunity.
Gave me a great deal on my first Ti light.
Thanks again buddy!:thumbsup:


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 7, 2016)

KnOeFz said:


> Here's more cheers for:twothumbs *dazed1*.:twothumbs
> Love what he does for our cimmunity.
> Gave me a great deal on my first Ti light.
> Thanks again buddy!:thumbsup:



Glad i was able to help, thanks alot for the nice words, cheers my friend


----------



## kaptain_zero (Sep 19, 2016)

I will have to jump on this bandwagon as well... I got an EC4S on the way at a great price! 

Thank you dazed1:thumbsup:


Regards

Christian


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 19, 2016)

kaptain_zero said:


> I will have to jump on this bandwagon as well... I got an EC4S on the way at a great price!
> 
> Thank you dazed1:thumbsup:
> 
> ...




Np bro, im flattered, thanks alot and let me know if there is anything i can help you with


----------



## kaptain_zero (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you once again dazed1:thumbsup:


Regards

Christian


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you so much my friend, means alot to me!


----------



## honk (Sep 28, 2016)

Cheers for dazed1


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 28, 2016)

honk said:


> Cheers for dazed1



Thanks buddy!


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank You dazed1, you have made it possible for me to try some torches that I otherwise would not have been able to.


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 17, 2016)

brighterthanthesun said:


> Thank You dazed1, you have made it possible for me to try some torches that I otherwise would not have been able to.



Thanks alot buddy, i'm always here to help whatever you need guys!


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi guys, it was a pleasure communicating, and helping this community, sadly all things must come to an end, i wish you all of you the best in your life, take care.


----------

